# CA18DET ECU Tuning



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Hy i have a 200SX with a CA18DET engine, for the moment it is in stock form

i want to ask if someone has, a good tuned image (EPROM image) for a stock CA18DET and how much HP that CHIP gives

anyoane can give me the image of a tued chip?

i can give in exchange if u want an image for a VW VR6 2.8L engine tuned by ABT add a +16HP

PS: for Nissan engine u can find on the web ROM EDITOR
and other useful info about how to tune the ECU setings


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

try [email protected]
if you ask really nice he might help you out


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks very much,
i have sent today an email

OFFTOPIC:
nice Club u have there, to bad here in Romania are not many 200SX, in fact i think there are not more then 10 registred SX car, and only 2 (mine and a guy from other town who has a 240SX with 1.6L NA engine) take part in races. i realy want to take the best of this engine, and be proud of my 200SX

So a SX club will be only a dream here.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

No one here has a tuned chip for a stock CA18DET ?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

another qestion, i see on the ECU setings 2 maps: low octane fuel map and high octane fuel map, i want to ask if anyone knows how the ecu knows wich map to use?

how does it knows i have 100 octane fuel or 95 octane fuel (in fact the 100 octane fuel that i buy is somewere near 98 and 95 octane fuel is also lower then 95)

is there a sensor or how does it works?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

ok i see no one has a tuned chip for a stock CA18DET

another qestion that i want to ask about this subject

if i take out my CHIP (the eprom) form the ECU and replace it with a eprom emulator will be this a good and reliable solution to be able to modyfi the eprom data as i wish easyer (i know that i canot modyfi the data wile the engine is runing)

i want in fact to have multiple maps and be able to swich betwen them acording to driving condition

for example low gas consume
racing
stock setings
i think thta with an eprom emulator (about $70) and a cheap laptop ( abput $100) i can make a fuly costumizable ECU setings and if i add another eprom emulator and make some electronic design, i can change all the setings in the ECU of the car as i wish even if the engine is runing

the price of the project will be near $300 

such a sitem woth the money or maybe should i buy an APEXI SUPER-AFC II (for ~$350)

does that APEXI SUPER-AFC can be a replacement for the CHIP tuning ?

sorry for my english and about not talking to coherent and corect.

i still need help with that tuned setings


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The best solution is to add a daughterboard and use a large EEPROM in combination with a switch to switch between multiple address locations on the chip where the different maps are stored. You need a chip burner though.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i have a eprom burner, i have UV lamp, i have ROM EDITOR, this is a software for editing maps

but i do not know how to alter/modifie the values on maps, should i incrase the fuel? lets say i incrase it but how much to achive maxmum horse power (i know i have to keep the air:fuel ratio betwen 12:1 and 18:1)

that doughter board can be used also on the Ca18DET? i saw info for it only for SR20DET, i have opened my ECU and i do not have that expansion slot that SR ECU has

i need a lot of info about how to tune the setings, and to be hones i do not know from where to start


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah you would have to retro fit an expansion slot to the CA as its a lot earlier design to the SR. 

Check this out
http://www.boostcruising.com/silvia/eprom.asp


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Joel said:


> Yeah you would have to retro fit an expansion slot to the CA as its a lot earlier design to the SR.
> 
> Check this out
> http://www.boostcruising.com/silvia/eprom.asp


i have redead this page a lot time ago, and it is saved on my pc, it was a good start for me, i think i have exhausted the "google resurce", i need lot more info on this subject to be able to proper tune the ECU setings for maximum performance.


----------

